# Paph. rothschildianum 'Red Baron' x 'Wide Horizon' ns 27 cm ds 6.0 cm



## RandyT (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## RandyT (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 16, 2021)

Nice flowers... good dorsal size and erect petals. Respectable size too. 

Definitely a keeper.


----------



## Justin (Mar 16, 2021)

Very nice all around!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 16, 2021)

Very beefy flowers! Is this an Orchid Zone cross?


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 16, 2021)

Very nice... I wonder what the lineage is of the “Red Baron”. Great size all the way around!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 16, 2021)

that's very nice.


----------



## sunset (Mar 16, 2021)

very nice flower and good shape !


----------



## RandyT (Mar 16, 2021)

Thanks all. It is OZ breeding through James Fang. I didn't think it would bloom this year so I repotted it a couple of months ago.


----------



## emydura (Mar 17, 2021)

Another great roth. The flowers look so chunky and I love the stance.



Duck Slipper said:


> Very nice... I wonder what the lineage is of the “Red Baron”. Great size all the way around!



'Red Baron' is descended from ('Rex' x 'Nan Chou'), the latter being a dark clone from Taiwan breeding.


----------



## NEslipper (Mar 17, 2021)

Stunning! Great dimensions and the petals look really wide as well. Also, looks like it’s starting to clump up, congrats on the culture!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 19, 2021)

emydura said:


> Another great roth. The flowers look so chunky and I love the stance.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Red Baron' is descended from ('Rex' x 'Nan Chou'), the latter being a dark clone from Taiwan breeding.


 Thank you for your help Emydura...
Is there a way to look up the lineage/parentage of a individual plant on the AOS website?


----------



## emydura (Mar 19, 2021)

Duck Slipper said:


> Thank you for your help Emydura...
> Is there a way to look up the lineage/parentage of a individual plant on the AOS website?



Not that I'm aware of. I just pick these things up along the way, often in catalogues where the breeders give info on the linage of the parents used (as was the case for 'Red Baron').


----------



## RandyT (Mar 19, 2021)

Yes, thank you emydura. I'll add this info to my notes.


----------



## sunset (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## dodidoki (Mar 21, 2021)

Great roth!🎖


----------



## GuRu (Mar 27, 2021)

This is a very elegant P. roth ! I like it very much.


----------

